# Vector Graphics for Number Plate



## underworldmagic (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all,

Im getting a new number plate made, and require some graphics for the plate. They must be vector graphics, and the pics im looking for should be like the attached picture  you get the picture 

something that would look good on a P1MP plate

So i can take the vector file to a store and tell them to print it on the plate when i get them made.


----------



## james (Jan 2, 2007)

Using illustrator CS use the live trace function on that jpeg and it will vectorise it .....


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

youll be going well go get/find that as a vector graphic, vector graphics are usually alot more simple


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Jmax said:


> youll be going well go get/find that as a vector graphic, vector graphics are usually alot more simple


Totally agree with that, like Jmax says they're normally alot more simple. Correct me if im wrong but the whole point of using vector files is their ability to be resized to any dimension without any loss of quality. So this leads me to ask why do they need it as a vector image, if its only for a number place then surely they can give you the dimensions and then you can supply an image correct to that....


----------

